# Sticky  New Board For Ladies Looking For New Direction



## Caz

Hi ladies,

You may have already noticed a new section on FF: * End of the Road .............. Or Not? *.

This is a new board specially created for those of you who are contemplating what you will do next with regards to your infertility journey. Maybe you are facing your last go at treatment, or have had several failed cycles and are wondering what else you could possibly try to get that elusive BFP. Or you cant do or face more treatment but are considering other options like adoption, fostering or surrogacy.

If you feel you could use the practical and emotional support of this new area, please click on the board name above and go take a look. 

C~x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi I'm 1st on eh!
We ve just had our 2 nd fresh cycle, 1st ended in m/c, this one did nt manage a + preg test!!!!
We got1 more bash at this, and that's that, no more! It's all in my signature!
I'm up and down emotionally at the minute, to be expected I suppose. Back at work tomorrow  
Hope the week goes quick x


----------



## Shellebell

hiya hun


sorry, this is noit a chatter thread, it's an info post (which I thought was locked, sorry   )


Follow the link above to the board to join in the chatter


----------

